# Have anyone ever been trying this tablet 'Orlistat' for help lose weight?....



## rocksbabe1

Hi all! :wave:

How are you all ? 

I have been trying lose weight for few years and even been try different things and include was seen by dieticians and I was told by them that my food is balance, but I do eats chocolate/sweets and more breads slice than usual - Due to depression I have and PCOS, and I am now on anti-depressant since last January but I don't take anti-depressant tablets yet - I will start take tomorrow. 


I just didn't want to take anti-depressant tablets for last few months as I was so scared of taking them and i have been fight from depression for so long time - about 15-17 years but now after had a long chat with consultant who are support me and help me to get pregnant and realised that he's right that I do needs to take anti-depressant, that's which I will start on tomorrow and same time as orlistat tablets for losing weight. 

I do really wants to lose weight and was so desperate to lose weight for mine's health's sake and for future baby's sake as well. I also wants to be fit again. I wants to show off my bump if I am so slim... but if I am fat, it wouldn't show bump properly (no offend!)! And I wants to able to enjoy the bump for next 9 months and asap baby born and bond baby too as well that's why I deffo will take anti-depressant and losing weight. I do anything to get my dream comes true. 

It was difficult to lose weight because of PCOS that's I was told by one of consultant on last year that PCOS made it complicate to lose weight so it makes sense. And so depression too.

On last Monday - I was finally given Orlistat tablets to help me to lose weight that's which is about time after I keep try for few years! As my consultant feels it will boost my confidence up if I have those tablets. 

I am 111kg (17 stones and 4lb), 42" waist and BMI - 40. And I am size 18-20

Have anyone ever been trying this tablet 'Orlistat' for help lose weight? Is it good? 

How long u been on it ? How much have you been losing weight since you on it ? 

I will start take those tablets on tomorrow! :-S lol 

Thanks! 

Shelley!


----------



## christina1612

I tried them once, I lost weight well, about 4lbs a week. You have to be very careful about the amount of fat you eat, I think my nurse recommended something like products with less than 5% fat per 100g. If you eat too much fat well the consequences aren't nice but it's a good way to avoid temptation! 
Only thing though, I'm sure I saw on bbc news a month or so ago that they were linked to liver and/or kidney failure or problems, so do lots of research before you start. Here is the article: https://www.redorbit.com/news/health/1112746143/organ-failure-orlistat-121112/

Other than that they work very well and I only stopped as I moved and changed doctors.


----------



## seoj

I haven't taken those personally- I have though tried several other "weight loss" pills. And, some did help (in the beginning)- as it curbed my appetite or gave me more energy- but within 2-3wks- no more results, and I was back eating like normal. 

For me, I finally tried an app called Loseit (as I got in better shape before pregnancy, I had some weight to lose after and also wanted to lose some extra that I'd been wanting to lose for years- but never found the motivation)- and honestly, it helped me THE most. That and finding a good workout routine (different classes) at the gym... Zumba, Power, Step... etc.

I was size 10 when I got prego (but usually a 12 as an adult, got up to a 14 in my late-20's)- and then got back down to 12 with excercise- and a 10 only because I really watched what I ate and wanted to be healhier for pregnancy. I'm now a size 8 post baby. Which is the smallest I've been since my early 20's! I'm just trying to lose that extra 5lbs I gained back after going off the wagon during last winter- oops! LOL. 

Maybe try the loseit or myplate apps before taking the pills? Or, along side it? Might give you more motivation- I know I'm more motivated watching the scale go down! Both apps track your calories and excercise- and you can dictate how much you want to lose each week. I only try to lose 1lb- as I wouldn't make it with the calories otherwise! I like to eat too much- but you do put in your height/weight/gender etc... so it's geared towards YOU :) 

Best of luck!


----------



## Ktothema

I've been tempted but I know the damage statinss can do to your body so I'd really say only take them if prescribed by a gp, otherwise you may be doing more harm than good long term.


----------



## BeatriceH

Hello all, Just putting my 2 cents worth in. I have been reading your experiences with Orlistat (Xenical). I have been taking this and so far have lost nearly 3 stone. I find it really makes you think about the foods you choose to eat because you don't want any side effects. I can honestly say I have had none at all. Been on a low cal, low fat diet and exercising every day. I started out weighing 14 stone 10lbs and now weigh 11 stone 11 lbs. If I can do it with 2 children then anyone can. Power to you all, you are an inspiration.
If you're curious I've got it from *https://www.seggotefrmilty.net/f/Orlistat-Alli-Xenical* with 10% :) :) discount code "*GETSALE10*".


----------



## irene82

Xenical (Orlistat) is extremely effective for fat loss. I have been on it for about 3 weeks, long with doing slimming world, I have lost 5 kilos, and have had no problems on it, if you do follow the diet and the fat rule you should not have any problems. I do excercise too, which helps very much. You will only get a bad belly if you eat over the recommended fat. Orlistat can be bought without a prescription at the pharmacy like *Generic-meds-store*. I am more than happy with their service. No complaint ! :thumbup:


----------



## mummy_ellie09

I've been on it before, and am on it again. My worst thing is I keep forgetting to take it so unfortunately I can't really say what weight I've lost. I need to crack back on with them by the looks of some of the replies lol I might get some more weight shifted.

Hope they work for you too x


----------

